# Are there any custom icons made for the navbar



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Like the title says, I'm theming all the icons on my phone and I've had a hard time finding icon packs w good icons for back and recents. Are there any out there?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

